# Buying music scores?



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone!

As you know, I like to study and interpret scores on a daily basis. Trying to see how all the notes come together and what feelings or "pictures" can be portrayed is thrilling. ( Call me a music NERD, if you will ...)
Anyway, I had a small question to ask...Would it be possible to buy just the "conductor score" of a classical music piece from a music supply store *without *buying all the parts? Because, Im getting kind of bored of buying just DOVER scores( Dover is a fine supplier of music scores, if not one of the best suppliers of music scores. Im not critisizing them, they really do print great scores while maintaining that "quality for a cheap price.").
So, would it be possible? For example, what if I wanted to buy the score for Jean Sibelius' "Symphony No. 2 in D Major"? Could I just buy the conductor score instead of buying all the parts with it?
Well, Thank you very much for hearing my question. I hope someone with musical expertise can respond to this delicate matter! 
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

4/4player said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> As you know, I like to study and interpret scores on a daily basis. Trying to see how all the notes come together and what feelings or "pictures" can be portrayed is thrilling. ( Call me a music NERD, if you will ...)


What's nerdy about that? It's the best way to learn orchestration of the syle you like.


> Anyway, I had a small question to ask...Would it be possible to buy just the "conductor score" of a classical music piece from a music supply store *without *buying all the parts? Because, Im getting kind of bored of buying just DOVER scores( Dover is a fine supplier of music scores, if not one of the best suppliers of music scores. Im not critisizing them, they really do print great scores while maintaining that "quality for a cheap price.").
> So, would it be possible? For example, what if I wanted to buy the score for Jean Sibelius' "Symphony No. 2 in D Major"? Could I just buy the conductor score instead of buying all the parts with it?


You may have to email the supplier but you can for some scores.
Sheetmusichound sometimes states "full score" or "conductor's score" as opposed to study or pocket scores. They've replied to my emails. www.sheetmusichound.com

Some scores are only available as pocket scores unless you want to hire the full score/parts. Otherwise, look on the publishers' sites.


> I hope someone with musical expertise can respond to this delicate matter!


 let's hope that someone with musical expertise turns up sooner or later!


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

You can usually get full scores from the library, which is what I've always done. I can't imagine why you wouldn't be able to get them from a supplier.


----------

